# Emersed experiment, lighting question..



## Iain Sutherland (20 Jun 2012)

Hey folks, im starting an emersed tank next week after picking up an odd shaped tank on ebay for a steel.
It will be sitting in a north facing window (in front of the sink so a desk lamp might be risky!) as i dont have any south facing and the east facing ones cook my plants in the propagator.
So im am thinking i might not have enough light for good growth??
As this is just an experiment the cost needs to be kept low, if it works then ill step things up a bit.
Was looking at these on ebay, rubbish for aquariums but as there is no water would something like this provide an adequate top up of light do you think??
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Beauty-Aq ... 3cbfd3c435

Would ideally like 2 x arcpod style lights if anyone is looking to sell???

Any thoughts or alternate suggestions greatfully received.


----------



## dw1305 (20 Jun 2012)

Hi all,
I don't think you will need a light if it is close to the window, even a N. facing window will have a huge amount of light spilling through it. Have a look here: <http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=20697&p=210442&hilit=inverse+square#p210442>.

I'm not sure about the LED bar producing enough PAR (I would be interested if any-one has used one?), but if you did want a light for the winter, a 6500K 14W T5 "link light" or a PL2 18W T5 compact fluorescent would be fine. If you don't mind a bit of DIY, a 12V MR16 (or 240V GU10) down-lighter fitting could use LED bulbs.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Jun 2012)

thanks for that darrel, maybe i will try without supplementing the light to start with and see how things go au naturel  Then maybe i can get hold of a couple of arc pods before the nights draw in after today   

DIY is a no go, think im reasonably capable but dont have the tools   

Interested to try the LED for emersed though just for curiosities sake now.


----------



## wazuck (20 Jun 2012)

Hello. Give me a few hours to get home and take a look at a light I had delivered today. If It has a plug as stated it may be perfect. It's a dual 50w gu10 spot light. I'm planning on using two led bulbs with it and I'm hoping its as good as it looked in the photo. If all is good I'll post the eBay link


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Jun 2012)

sweet thanks wazuck.


----------



## wazuck (20 Jun 2012)

Ok I have my light but it didn't come with a plug. Looks easy to install one tho. I'll take a pic and post the link ASAP


----------

